# Chesty cough relief while PG



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

My husband has had a bad chesty cough / cattarrh which he's just given to me    I've looked at his OTC medication and the cattarrh relief says not to be taken while pregnant while Veno's chesty cough is a little confusing as it gives a warning sign and says you can take it while pregnant?!  It contains Guaifenesin 100mg, Liquid Glucose3g and treacle. Is this ok?

Is there anything else you can recommend to take? i have cattarrh pastiles which say not to take and the doseage is 20 per day and I've been taking 1 per day when its bad as they really help and I didnt think to check if I could use them - is this a problem?

Hope


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Loads of people, including me have had this cold and chesty cough.
I would not really recommend taking any remedies when pregnant.

Steam inhalations are probably best to loosen the mucus and help you to cough it up. 

Mild cough sweets like Tunes are probably OK, but nothing stronger.

If you are short of breath, chest pain, coughing up coloured mucus or having a temperature see your doctor as it could be a chest infection.


----------

